# [SOLVED] Converting USB MAC OSX back to windows



## Chewyz (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi, yesterday my friend helped me convert my usb into mac compatible using Disk Utility because I wanted to transfer Imovie 09' files from school to the usb so that I could work on it at home. That being said, whenever I use the usb on my desktop, I don't see any drives...is there a way to change is back to windows usb?

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Converting USB MAC OSX back to windows*

Format it as FAT32 then both system can use it. What systems do you have access to to format it with?


----------



## DTekWorld (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Converting USB MAC OSX back to windows*

Yes, but you will loose any files that are on the USB stick/drive, so you will need to put them somewhere safe first. Step 1: Go back to the Mac and plug in the USB stick/drive. When it shows up on the desktop, open it and copy any files on it to the desktop so you don't loose them. Step 2: Open disk utility again and click on the erase tab, here there will be a Format drop down menu, which you will select MS-DOS(FAT). You may also name the USB stick/drive if you wish. Now click the erase button below and to the right. When finished.....Step 3: Copy your files from the desktop back to your USB stick/drive. That's it. Mac can read this FAT file system as well as Windows whereas Windows cannot read the Mac format. Also if you need support for Windows NTFS file system on the Mac you can download a plugin called MacFuse. Hope this helps.


----------



## Chewyz (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Converting USB MAC OSX back to windows*

Got it. Thanks for the assistance!:grin:


----------

